# Error loading The Sims Castaway Stories



## Piximae (Jul 16, 2009)

ok, i put the disk in, the click autorun message comes up, i click allow run autorun, continue, and my system runs and it just stops.:normal:

I went into 'control panel' and went to 'run older games...' and i ran it under windows XP and it came up with the error: 

Unable to locate required file or required file is corrupted.
C:\Windows\system32\AutoRunGUI.DLL

This is the info of this computer is this:
OP:Windows vista home premium (6.0, Build 6000)
system model: hp pavilion dv 9000
processor:AMD turion 64X3 moble technology
1982MB ram
DirectX version 10

and i have a NVDIA Geforse Go 6150

Noq, i havn't a clue what this all means as of, i'm not really a computer person.


----------

